# Kids Are Here!! - Recent Photos &  an Update-Photo Heavy :D



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 7, 2014)

Howdy all! One of our does, Little Girl, kidded last night around 10 pm. She had three healthy, adorable little does!!   This is her third freshening and she is such a fine mama!!! 


         

I'm just waiting on one more doe for this month.  When will it be, Gentle???


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats! And all does!!!  I'm jealous lol.  for the last doe this month.


----------



## hilarie (Feb 7, 2014)

They are adorable little packages - and all little X chromosomes!  Good JOB!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 7, 2014)

Yaaaaaaay!!!!!! All girls?!!!! I am sooooooo jealous! And they are all white and silver?! How absolutely precious! Many many many congratulations!! Thank you for sharing! Make note of this breeding pair! What a great buck!
What breed are they?! Cuuuuuuuute!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 7, 2014)

Beautiful!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 7, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Yaaaaaaay!!!!!! All girls?!!!! I am sooooooo jealous! And they are all white and silver?! How absolutely precious! Many many many congratulations!! Thank you for sharing! Make note of this breeding pair! What a great buck!
> What breed are they?! Cuuuuuuuute!



Yes, they are all white/silver/black! Thank you! Last year, Little Girl had quads; three does and one buck. Unfortunately, one of the does was still born. I just love our buck. He is such an amazing blessing and my family was so happy when we found him and snatched him up! They are nigerian dwarf goats.  : )


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 7, 2014)

Congrats, they are adorable!!!!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 8, 2014)

Six girls and only 1 Buck in two kiddings....they are both keepers


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 8, 2014)

Adorable


----------



## animalmom (Feb 8, 2014)

Way to go Little Girl!  Beautiful babies!  Congrat to the max!  

We would love to see a picture of the daddy buck.  He has to be one incredibly handsome dude!

Gentle has her work cut out for her... is she going to best Little Girl?  Time will tell.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 11, 2014)

animalmom said:


> Way to go Little Girl!  Beautiful babies!  Congrat to the max!
> 
> We would love to see a picture of the daddy buck.  He has to be one incredibly handsome dude!
> 
> Gentle has her work cut out for her... is she going to best Little Girl?  Time will tell.



Here's a photo of our buck, Little Joe, when he was seven months old. On his other side, he's got a splash of white.   Isn't he handsome? : D



And here are some photos of the kids in sweaters.  It's been mighty cold here in Texas.  Needless to say, the two oldest had wriggled out of theirs the next morning. Little Bit has kept hers on.

Hi Ho Silver! (Named after her brother, Lone Ranger, which died last year after bloat complications.  She looked most like him out of the bunch. He's the one on the right.)
 

Little Byte (my computer techie brother named her after he heard that we had a Little Bit)
 

Little Bit of Baby Girl "Little Bit"  is my favorite.  She's just precious and settles right down when I pick her up.
 


Annnnnnndd... Gentle has lost her ligs!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2014)

Your killin' me with those outfits!   

Love the names! All so cute!


----------



## hilarie (Feb 11, 2014)

OMG did you make the sweaters and jackets??  They're ADORA*BLE.  I hate to think what *my goats would do to clothing I put on them.....I know what they do to MY clothing when I'm wearing it.  Too cute for words!


----------



## hilarie (Feb 11, 2014)

Go Gentle!  It's a good day for a birthday!


----------



## Missy (Feb 11, 2014)

Congrats!! They are absolutely beautiful!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 11, 2014)

The sweater dresses are too much!!!! If you made them, bonus points to you!
 I'm more of a clearance rack at Petsmart kinda mom!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 11, 2014)

Hey y'all! Gentle kidded quads; 2 bucks and 2 does. Photos tomorrow...I'm exhausted.


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 11, 2014)

Awwww!!!!!! Many congratulations!!!! Go Gentle! What a champ!
So very happy for you and Gentle. Cannot wait for pictures! !!!!!!!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 11, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> Hey y'all! Gentle kidded quads; 2 bucks and 2 does. Photos tomorrow...I'm exhausted.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 12, 2014)

WOW! So awesome! Hopefully it was an uneventful birth in the way of hardship. And CONGRATS!


----------



## hilarie (Feb 12, 2014)

QUADS??
Well, tie me up with a twistie and leave me at the curb for pickup....bless both of you!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 12, 2014)

Thank y'all all for the kind words!!! : )



hilarie said:


> OMG did you make the sweaters and jackets??  They're ADORA*BLE.  I hate to think what *my goats would do to clothing I put on them.....I know what they do to MY clothing when I'm wearing it.  Too cute for words!



No, I didn't.  My mom found the dog coats for free at a garage sale and picked up the little purple sweater along with a few others at a thrift store.  I did sew some of the ends together to make them better fits for the kids.  They sure are cute, aren't they? : )  The mamas have only licked the sweaters so far; no chomping yet.  The kids like to nibble on them; of course, they won't do any damage. 



Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> The sweater dresses are too much!!!! If you made them, bonus points to you!
> I'm more of a clearance rack at Petsmart kinda mom!



I think I will definitely be checking out the pet stores!! Maybe I can find some chihuahua-size outfits; they'd be perfect! 



rebelINny said:


> WOW! So awesome! Hopefully it was an uneventful birth in the way of hardship. And CONGRATS!



Gentle did really well delivering all her kids.  No kids to  reposition.  She just had a long labor/ contractions (mostly why I was so wore out! I stayed out with her just about the whole day).



hilarie said:


> QUADS??
> Well, tie me up with a twistie and leave me at the curb for pickup....bless both of you!



Yes! I was pretty surprised myself! Last year, I thought she would've had quads, but nope, just trips (and all girls, at that!) and she was still fairly big. I thought this year would be the same. I think they just like to surprise me. LOL 

Gentle had her two boys first. Both are pure white; the only differences are is the second boy is a little bigger and has a little black spot on his left ear.  The does came last, both very lovely little girls.


----------



## taylorm17 (Feb 12, 2014)

Aww. You seriously are one lucky duck! Triplets AND quads!!! Congratulations, and all healthy babies and lots of little girls!!! Woopwoop! I love the little sweater too, the little girl with the purple dress sweater. Ahhh! And looks like gentles little boys look like mama! Cngrats again. Glad it all went well!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

Oooooh my gosh!!! That little doe with the white on her face!!!!

So very happy for you and Gentle! Whatta doe!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 12, 2014)

Oh look at Petsmart!!! They were having a clearance on winter sweaters last weekend...5/6 $!!!
My fainters were in smalls for 2weeks. Little big to a little snug, but worked great foe my whopping $10! Yeeehaw!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 12, 2014)

Wow they are sooooooo adorable! Can't wait for my little peanuts to be born. Congrats on so many healthy, cute little kids.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 12, 2014)

Bucking Adoeable Fainters said:


> Oh look at Petsmart!!! They were having a clearance on winter sweaters last weekend...5/6 $!!!
> My fainters were in smalls for 2weeks. Little big to a little snug, but worked great foe my whopping $10! Yeeehaw!



Wow, that's an amazing deal! I'm going to see if I can go out tomorrow and find some deals. Thank you for sharing that!!  : )


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 15, 2014)

They are so adorable!  Congratulations on such successful kiddings.


----------



## madcow (Feb 17, 2014)

Man, what a great lot of babies!  Love the outfits too!  Kids are cuter than cute to start with, but with the outfits it's cute overload!  Congratulations on the new, adorable additions.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 17, 2014)

Awh!!  Congratulations!


----------



## kinder (Feb 18, 2014)

I Love It.. congrads...


----------



## animalmom (Feb 19, 2014)

I just have to agree with everyone else... cuteness overload to the max!

Way to go Gentle!  The two white bucklings are adorable and you surely have been blessed with doelings.

You have some fabulous looking goats!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

Howdy all! Just thought I'd do a -late- post on Little Girl's kids' first day outside (for me, it's tradition to do a photo shoot with the kids' first day out ) Hope you enjoy!

I put Little Byte's sweater on at first, thinking she might get a little chilled with the breeze, but then took it off when I saw it really wasn't too bad. 

   
   

Alley Kat and Bambi got to have run of the yard, too.  
  

Gentle's little boy was a bit cold, so I put a sweater on him.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 22, 2014)

Yesterday, I put collars on the kids.  The kids are still a bit small, but they'll grow into them soon enough. (I did take the collars off when I finished with taking photos) : )

Silver                              Little Byte                       Little Bit
   

I thought these were classic. What a prize to get them. 
  

I haven't had a doe that doesn't head butt or chase or nip the kids till now.  Alley Kat is so sweet to the kids even when they chew on her beard or try to head butt her.  They just love her.  I think she's gonna be a fine mama.  
 

Gentle's kids have names! Meet the new posse, y'all!  

Cisco Kid                                    Rifleman
  

Shotgun Sally                  Pistol Annie


----------



## SA Farm (Feb 22, 2014)

Too cute!


----------



## jodief100 (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 22, 2014)

I couldn't even conjugate words of the cuteness that is your babies!!!! But Jodief100 hit the nail on the head. They are the definition of adorable! !!!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 22, 2014)




----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 24, 2014)

Hey y'all! Went out this morning to find Alley Kat's ligs gone!! She's a first freshener and I'm so excited!!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 24, 2014)

Alley Kat kidded!! I can hardly believe how fast labor and kidding went.  She was like a pro!  She had twin bucks. The gold one was born first, then then the black and white one.  They are so flashy; one looks just like his daddy (the gold one) and the other, more like his mama!!! They are so adorable!!!


----------



## Bucking Adoeable Fainters (Feb 24, 2014)

Oooooooh my goodness!!!!! Cuteness overload!!!!!!


----------



## Missy (Feb 24, 2014)

WOW What Beautiful, Beautiful babies!


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 24, 2014)

Very cute boys


----------



## LoneOakGoats (Feb 24, 2014)

OMG, they are ALL adorable!!!  Love the little outfits!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 27, 2014)

First, on n a sad note, for those who don't know yet, I lost my little Pistol yesterday.  Here's the link of what happened. If anyone has any idea of what it could've been or what I could've done differently, PLEASE let me know. http://www.backyardherds.com/threads/2-week-old-baby-goat-trouble-help-please.28243/#post-357547

A photo of me trying to bottle feed her. She was a sweet little girl. I'm sorry I couldn't save her. : 

 

I'm going to do two posts because, well, I have too many photos to share.   Besides, there has to be an equal amount of attention to each kid, right? Of course right!  

Gentle's kids' ~second~ day outside. The first day I let them out, they were really crying and I think it was a little too chilly for them, so here are the official outside photos.   Um, okay. Was loading up the photos & it looks like I only picked photos of Shotgun! Wups. I'll have to downsize some of Cisco & Rifleman!! 

Shotgun Sally - Cute as a button!
  


I fixed up two more sweaters today.  The family sewing machine has several cute little things you can sew on the fabric, so I sewed hearts on the neck and hem area of Little Bit's sweater. Perfect for this sweety.  

   

Little Byte                                              Silver
  

The kids' first meet with each other went something like this: 

Silver: Hi! I'm Silver!
Rifleman: Oh! and bounces away
Silver follows him: What's your name?
RM: Rifle-weeee, this is fun (as he's leaping and bounding off)

Little Byte: I'm boss around these parts
Rifleman: We'll see about that
LB rears up to headbutt him
RM dashes away " I just wanna ruuun and leap" _ boing! boing! boing!_

Random thoughts heard in the goat pen:
WOW! Who knew being a goat could be _this_ much fun? 
Look at me jump Mom! I feel like I can flyyy!
Watch out! Here I come!  

Till next time! ~ PC


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 27, 2014)

Here are the photos of Cisco and Rifleman.  Okay, so it's really hard to tell them apart unless I'm actually there. Rifleman still has a little black dot on his left ear.

In the first photo, I'm pretty sure Rifleman is on the left and Cisco is on the right.
View attachment 2041  

Now for some photos of Alley Kat's kids.   Names aren't set in stone yet, but here's what I'm thinking.  

Sandstorm- Tired and ready for a nap!


Tornado if I don't wether him (thus, not getting to keep him) or WildKat Kelly if I keep him as a buck. Doesn't he look like a puppy with those ears?
  

Look at that stance! And, he thinks he's a big boy already. 
  

Alley Kat is being such a fine mama to her little ones.


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Baby goat hineys are my fave!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

2luv2farm said:


> Baby goat hineys are my fave!  View attachment 2072



They're flashy little goats!


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Awww, thanks.  I never knew how much excitement and love little goat babies could bring an individual until these kids were born!!


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 28, 2014)

I'll share the front view too!


----------



## Southern by choice (Feb 28, 2014)

@Pioneer Chicken I told 2luv she should put up her kidding journey thread! I have seen all these babies... too stinking cute. Tried to stuff one in my jacket but 2luv caught me. 

By the way THEY ARE THE MOST SPOILED KIDS EVER!


PC- I love blk and white goats and red goats. You kids are adorable.... I am still catching up with everyones posts... my computer crashed.... probably from BYH overload


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> @Pioneer Chicken I told 2luv she should put up her kidding journey thread! I have seen all these babies... too stinking cute. Tried to stuff one in my jacket but 2luv caught me.
> 
> By the way THEY ARE THE MOST SPOILED KIDS EVER!
> 
> PC- I love blk and white goats and red goats. You kids are adorable.... I am still catching up with everyones posts... my computer crashed.... probably from BYH overload



    Kidding journey thread? It's not on here?! She's going to have to get one.  

* gasp *  But, but, I thought it was impossible to have BYH overload.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

2luv2farm said:


> I'll share the front view too!  View attachment 2074



Cute!! Love your profile pic, by the way.


----------



## Sweetened (Feb 28, 2014)

Oh my gosh, is the marking on Cisco and Rifles heads from disbudding!?  *Whimper!*  I'm such a wussy.

Your babies are so BEAUTIFUL.  Congratulations on all of them and I'm so very sorry for your loss.


----------



## 2luv2farm (Feb 28, 2014)

Thanks a lot!  It's one of my very favorites.    So sorry for your loss.  That's tough!


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

Sweetened said:


> Oh my gosh, is the marking on Cisco and Rifles heads from disbudding!?  *Whimper!*  I'm such a wussy.
> 
> Your babies are so BEAUTIFUL.  Congratulations on all of them and I'm so very sorry for your loss.



Yes, those are from disbudding.  It keeps them from getting scurs.  That's why I hate having bucks because I have to do twice as much  work when disbudding.  Unless they're Little Girl's and they're polled.   That's okay!  Unfortunately, Little Girl wasn't very kind to me this year.  Instead of her usual 2/3 kids being polled, she gave me 1/3 of her kids polled.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Feb 28, 2014)

2luv2farm said:


> Thanks a lot!  It's one of my very favorites.    So sorry for your loss.  That's tough!



Yeah, that was  a really hard hit. It hurt so bad.


----------



## rebelINny (Feb 28, 2014)

How can you tell they are polled?


----------



## 2luv2farm (Mar 1, 2014)

SBC, this one is all you!


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2014)

rebelINny said:


> How can you tell they are polled?



You can tell by the hair most often. But I don't want to steal the thread.... so Maybe I will make a new one. I have kids due in April... perhaps I can get pics to help.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 1, 2014)

Southern by choice said:


> You can tell by the hair most often. But I don't want to steal the thread.... so Maybe I will make a new one. I have kids due in April... perhaps I can get pics to help.



No, that's okay. You can probably explain it a lot better than I can! I can supply photos if you need me to.


----------



## Southern by choice (Mar 1, 2014)

Pioneer Chicken said:


> No, that's okay. You can probably explain it a lot better than I can! I can supply photos if you need me to.



I wouldn't say that. LOL

I would love for you to share how you determine yours. It is hard for me to explain. I just tend to look at them at birth and know.
I'm sure you have a more intelligent way!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 1, 2014)

Well anything would be helpful lollllllll


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 1, 2014)

Going by the fur on the head is pretty helpful.  Usually, a polled goat's fur goes straight over the buds whereas a horned goat will have swirls just above his buds.  Like this:  

Polled kid: See how it goes straight over where her buds would be? 

 

Horned kid (s):  See how the fur swirls where the buds are? 
All of the kids are horned in these photos. 
  

If I have a hard time telling by the fur, I will feel the buds.  The buds on a polled kid feel round while a horned kid will feel/get pointy (it won't be sharp yet like you might expect, but it'll definitely feel like it's growing a horn).  If you can't tell the first day, then feel the buds every day /other day/few days.  If they continue to feel rounded, congrats, you've got a polled goat!


----------



## animalmom (Mar 6, 2014)

PC -- how are all the kids doing?  Need more pictures!  I still have more than a month to go before mine start kidding.

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 6, 2014)

You know, PC, I think you should be made the official BYH goat dresser -- maybe start your own line of goatie couture!  

Just think of the runway models!  You could accessorize by doing matching sweaters for the handlers.

"and next we have Giselle sporting a charming frock accompanied by her handler Mary with a matching scarf"

the possibilities are endless!


----------



## rebelINny (Mar 6, 2014)

Thanks Pioneer Chicken! My twins aren't polled. I just disbudded them yesterday lol they definitely had horn buds.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 6, 2014)

animalmom said:


> PC -- how are all the kids doing?  Need more pictures!  I still have more than a month to go before mine start kidding.
> 
> Hope everyone is doing well.





animalmom said:


> You know, PC, I think you should be made the official BYH goat dresser -- maybe start your own line of goatie couture!
> 
> Just think of the runway models!  You could accessorize by doing matching sweaters for the handlers.
> 
> ...



Hi animalmom!
Bambi kidded two days ago...at 6 in the morning...in the freezing cold, of course.  I was up all night- with _maybe  _2 hours of sleep squeezed in.  She had quads; two boys and two girls. : ) I brought two of them in- the ones that I thought were the smallest. Turns out, I picked one little and one big. I think it'll be okay, though, since the little one won't have to fight anyone for a teat.  Huge stress off my shoulders.  

After we got them dry, warm, and fed colostrum, I set to work on trying to do what I could for Cisco.  My brother had him in his care all night while I tended to Bambi.  That evening, we lost him.  It has been a really rough week for me with two kids going down, kiddings in between, and sleepless nights trying to care for them only to lose them.  My stress level has been sky-high. 

You know, I've been wanting to start  a little business to make kid sweaters that keep 'em warm and kept at affordable prices.    My mom bought me a pattern for dog sweaters so I'm going to get to work on that once I get some free time.  The patterns and colors would be endless! Just think, if all us goat keepers had our kids in cute sweaters (and matched, too), they'd be the hit of a  lifetime.


----------



## Pioneer Chicken (Mar 6, 2014)

Here are a few photos of Bambi's kids.  She had three buckskins. I think one of them might be a chocolate buckskin.  How cool would that be? 

1st kid, a boy. He's one of my bottle babies, a sweet little guy that likes to stick his tongue. Gosh, he's cute as a button.  No, scratch that. He's cuter than a button.
  

2nd kid, a girl. She's the one I'm thinking is a chocolate buckskin. I'll try to get some more photos of her and maybe y'all can help me figure it out. 


3rd kid, a girl. She's in the middle. She's so much bigger than her little bro.  They are like best buds already.  Those two have so much cuteness in them, it could make you fall over. 



4th kid, a boy. He's got such floppy ears still.  A puppy disguised as a goat maybe? 
 

And some more photos:
  

Last evening, we put the kids on the floor to run around.  Pretty soon they found our dog, Max, and followed him around thinking he was their mama.


----------



## GLENMAR (Mar 6, 2014)

Wait. I'm just seeing this!!! I guess I have not been on in a while. 3 DOES!!!  Which goatie god are you praying to.   My 3 girls each had single bucklings last year. I need better results this year.


----------



## animalmom (Mar 8, 2014)

Glenmar, PC is being overrun with doelings!  I do hope her abundance rubs off on the rest of us in need of doelings.

Bucklings are adorable, don't get me wrong as I wouldn't send one back because of the "danglies" but it is time for doelings.


----------



## Chickens (Feb 16, 2017)

Love the pictures way to cute... had me bawling about the babies so sorry for ur loss fur babies become family too


----------



## nstone630 (Feb 16, 2017)

CONGRATS!! They are beautiful!


----------

